# Boxing/kick bag recommedations



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm looking for a free standing boxing bag/kick bag and have seen a few online but it seems many of them are unstable and fall over if you hit them too hard. Can anyone make a recommendation on what to buy?

What do you think of this: http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-free-standing-punch-bag-and-kick-bag.php


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sandee Muay thai bag...bit pricey, but they'll last forever and are excellent


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Sandee Muay thai bag...bit pricey, but they'll last forever and are excellent


 Can't see any free standing ones, do you have a link?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Can't see any free standing ones, do you have a link?


 sorry, didn't see the 'free standing' bit, not sure if they do any


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

https://www.bytomic.com/century-bob-xl-freestanding-punch-bag-p/101692.htm?gclid=CjwKEAjw55K4BRC53L6x9pyDzl4SJAD_21V16nIMdh95umRVwSm5a2glM1L1n-X3dLlyAiqjblia-BoCst_w_wcB

Best you'll get...


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a slam man a few years back, would light up in certain parts to train your reactions and speed etc, was a nice piece of kit but it still moved when hitting hit after a while and it got frustrating so I flogged it


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

@Acidreflux The Century Bob looks pretty good, with a more realistic bag like this it could serve to be more useful than just for cardio. Might make me lethal :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> https://www.bytomic.com/century-bob-xl-freestanding-punch-bag-p/101692.htm?gclid=CjwKEAjw55K4BRC53L6x9pyDzl4SJAD_21V16nIMdh95umRVwSm5a2glM1L1n-X3dLlyAiqjblia-BoCst_w_wcB
> 
> Best you'll get...





GCMAX said:


> @Acidreflux The Century Bob looks pretty good, with a more realistic bag like this it could serve to be more useful than just for cardio. Might make me lethal [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 I've had a century Bob for about 10yrs, they're quite durable and brilliant for practicing 1 punch KO's.

The base was a bit close to the fire(house fire) and some of the plastic went soft and reformed. I'm pretty sure it still works fine on all heights. It's full of wash sand so silly heavy and barely moves.

If you're local to me, make me an offer on it as I am getting too old to be punching if I'm honest.

I'm near Loughborough.

Move also got a 5ft kick bag somewhere and might still have the HD wall bracket.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've had a century Bob for about 10yrs, they're quite durable and brilliant for practicing 1 punch KO's.
> 
> The base was a bit close to the fire(house fire) and some of the plastic went soft and reformed. I'm pretty sure it still works fine on all heights. It's full of wash sand so silly heavy and barely moves.
> 
> ...


 I'm in Leeds bit too far for me but I could arrange collection, depends how much you want for it. Could you PM me a photo of it and a price and I'll see if I can get a courier to pick it up?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> I'm in Leeds bit too far for me but I could arrange collection, depends how much you want for it. Could you PM me a photo of it and a price and I'll see if I can get a courier to pick it up?


 A courier ain't gonna shift this. It's about 200 and something kg. if I recall rightly I had quite a few 50kg bags of kiln dried sand to fill it. Just trying to tilt it and roll it is hard work.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> A courier ain't gonna shift this. It's about 200 and something kg. if I recall rightly I had quite a few 50kg bags of kiln dried sand to fill it. Just trying to tilt it and roll it is hard work.


 200kg? or lbs?

If your up to it you could drain the sand out, that way it's much lighter and should be no problem transporting. How much do you want for the fella?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> 200kg? or lbs?
> 
> If your up to it you could drain the sand out, that way it's much lighter and should be no problem transporting. How much do you want for the fella?


 I couldn't get the sand out as its damp and the top is like an inch diameter.

Definitely over 200kg, it wouldn't surprise me if it was 300kg as I can remember having quite a few 50kg bags to fill it.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I couldn't get the sand out as its damp and the top is like an inch diameter.
> 
> Definitely over 200kg, it wouldn't surprise me if it was 300kg as I can remember having quite a few 50kg bags to fill it.


 Sorry bud sounds like it's a no go, at that weight it would cost a fortune to transport. Thanks for your offer though.


----------

